# Moët et Chandon (prononciation)



## macdevster

*Moderator note*: several threads merged to create this one.

I've always pronounced the champagne Moët like this:  mau - é

Someone recently told me the T is pronounced in France.  Vrai ou faux?


----------



## xtrasystole

Of course, it's pronounced mwet'


----------



## cocolyon

Hey,
Exactly, we do pronounce the T at the end!


----------



## tourne

je dirais : mo-è-t'


----------



## JeanDeSponde

I'm afraid I forgot the cultural side, in my last post...

The fact that there is a _tréma_ on the "ë" in _Moët_ imply that the "t" can't be mute - the diaeresis is here to change (forcing) the pronounciation of the "e", by de-muting the final "t".
You have the same case with another champagne, "Perrier-Jouët", pronounced "jouette".
I can't think of any other final "-ët", right now, but there could be a few - out of champagneware...


----------



## moonpeeler

En fait, dans le cas de Moët et Chandon, le 't' se prononcerait même s'il n'y avait pas de tréma, car on doit faire la liaison avec le mot suivant.
En revanche, dans le cas de Moët tout seul, ou de Jouët, il faut un tréma si on veut que le 't' se prononce.
Vous avez suivi ?


----------



## Papin

Moët se prononce Moette car c'est un nom etranger (neerlandais) et non francais.


----------



## coup de hache

Bonjour!

Question bizarre, s'il en est, mais qu'en est-il de "chandon"? Se prononce-t-il de la meme facon que "chanson" (la derniere syllabe, evidemment)

Merci d'avance!

CdH


----------



## moonpeeler

Oui, chandon se prononce avec des nasales pour le an et le on, de la même façon que chanson.


----------



## coup de hache

Merci beaucoup, moonpeeler!


----------



## Kecha

moonpeeler is right in post #9, whether or not the "t" should be pronounced on "moët" alone, with the "et chandon" following, you're bound to pronounce it for the "liaison"


----------



## tellect

Je ne peux que confirmer la pertinente (et rapide !) réponse de xtrasystole selon laquelle Moët se prononce "mwet'", c'est à dire comme le mot français "mouette".


----------



## janpol

deux vers d'une chanson de Guy Béart :
Deux oiseaux sur l'édredon,
Ce sont des mouettes et Chandon"


----------



## funnyhat

On peut noter aussi qu'on prononce le t dans le nom de l'ancien président ivoirien,  Félix Houphouë*t*-Boigny.


----------



## CapnPrep

Kecha said:


> moonpeeler is right in post #9, whether or not the "t" should be pronounced on "moët" alone, with the "et chandon" following, you're bound to pronounce it for the "liaison"


No, as Papin pointed out above, proper names do not participate in liaison. They have the same pronunciation in all contexts, whether the next sound is a vowel, a consonant, or nothing at all. The ‹t› of _Moët_ is always pronounced.

 However, there seems to be some disagreement about the pronunciation of the ‹o›:


[mwɛt] in one syllable, as in _boësse_ and _foëne_ (very rare words)
[mɔɛt] with two syllables, as in _Noël_ (a much more familiar model)
I don't think it matters much, but the decision should be based on current French usage, not Dutch and not 14th century French.


----------



## janpol

[mwɛt] in one syllable, as in _boësse_ and _foëne_ (very rare words)  CapnPrep


----------



## CapnPrep

Fouché (1956, p. 37) : « Il y a flottement entre [ɔ] et [w] dans _Moët_ et _Boën_. »


----------



## OLN

Le son est de toute manière si bref (contrairement à celui de _Noël_) que la différence avec "moette" est tenue.


----------



## tellect

Ayant été collaborateur de Monsieur Jean-Rémy Chandon-Moët, ex PDG de la Maison Moët et Chandon, je peux certifier que tant le nom patronymique que la marque se prononcent comme le mot français "mouette".


----------



## Shadiac

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi il faut prononcer le "t" à la fin. Le e trèma (ë) indique simplement que la syllabe oe ne doit pas être lue comme œ, et donc "moët" ne doit pas se lire comme "met". Mais, dans les deux cas, le "t" final devrait demeurer muet. S'il faudrait prononcer "mo-è-t", on écrirait plutôt "moëtte", non?


----------



## Bezoard

Il faut distinguer :
-la prononciation du patronyme Moët seul ; il semble bien d'après les messages de ce fil que les porteurs de ce patronyme prononcent le "t" final. Pas sûr que la prononciation spontanée par un quidam français ferait sonner ce "t". Notez qu'il y a des mots français (très peu, c'est vrai) comme "fret" et "net" où le "t" final est sonore.
-la prononciation du patronyme dans la marque Moët & Chandon. Là, aucun doute possible, le "t" est sonore, quelle qu'en soit la cause (prononciation intrinsèque ou liaison). Cette marque est suffisamment connue en France pour que l'usage soit général.


----------



## Shadiac

Merci, mais je ne parle pas du second cas qui m'est d'ailleurs complètement clair. Je comprends que les mots comme "fret" et "net" pourraient devenir homophones des mots tels "frais" et "nez" si l'on ne prononce pas la consonne à la fin, mais "Moët"... Il doit s'agit d'une exception due à l'origine étymologique de ce nom de famille alors.


----------



## Bezoard

Il est très courant que les patronymes conservent une prononciation ancienne qui n'est pas forcément la prononciation courante qu'on attendrait. Jadis, il y avait beaucoup moins de lettres muettes.


----------



## Locape

Shadiac said:


> Je comprends que les mots comme "fret" et "net" pourraient devenir homophones des mots tels "frais" et "nez" si l'on ne prononce pas la consonne à la fin, mais "Moët"... Il doit s'agit d'une exception due à l'origine étymologique de ce nom de famille alors.


Si on ne prononçait pas le _t_ de 'net', ça ne donnerait pas 'nez' [ne] (= né) mais [nɛ] (= nè).
Je pense que les noms propres comme 'Moët' ne se prononcent de toute façon pas comme les noms communs (si 'moët' existait). Les autres noms propres se terminant en 'oët' sont rares et le _t_ est toujours prononcé, comme Houphouët-Boigny (post #14), les noms bretons comme Carnoët (commune bretonne), Penhoët (château breton, chantier naval de Saint-Nazaire), Porhoët (pays historique breton). Les autres, sans  tréma, sont tous néerlandais (et le _t_ est aussi prononcé) comme Groet, Boet, koevoet, Stroet, Blavoet ou Homoet.


----------



## jekoh

Locape said:


> Si on ne prononçait pas le _t_ de 'net', ça ne donnerait pas 'nez' [ne] (= né)


Pour la moitié des locuteurs, si...

Mais ce n'est pas pour éviter une homophonie qu'on prononce le "t" de _net_, au contraire ne pas le prononcer empêcherait l'homophonie avec _nette_.


----------



## Locape

jekoh said:


> Pour la moitié des locuteurs, si...


Je ne comprends pas, si on ne prononce pas le _t_ de 'net' ça donne "nè".


jekoh said:


> Mais ce n'est pas pour éviter une homophonie qu'on prononce le "t" de _net_, au contraire ne pas le prononcer empêcherait l'homophonie avec _nette_.


Mais on ne prononcent pas le _t _de beaucoup d'adjectifs se terminant avec 'et' et faisant leur féminin en 'ette' (sujet, coquet, douillet, simplet, violet, guilleret, blondinet, etc...).


----------



## jekoh

Locape said:


> Je ne comprends pas, si on ne prononce pas le _t_ de 'net' ça donne "nè".


Ben non, si je ne prononce pas le _t_ de [nɛt], ça donne [ne]. De même boulang[ɛʁ] sans le [ʁ] donne boulang[e].


Locape said:


> Mais on ne prononcent pas le _t _de beaucoup d'adjectifs se terminant avec 'et' et faisant leur féminin en 'ette' (sujet, coquet, douillet, simplet, violet, guilleret, blondinet, etc...).


Oui, c'est que je dis, si le but était d'éviter une homophonie comme Shadiac a l'air de le croire (#22), alors il faudrait plutôt que le "t" de _net_ soit muet comme dans tous ces exemples.


----------



## Locape

jekoh said:


> Ben non, si je ne prononce pas le _t_ de [nɛt], ça donne [ne]. De même boulang[ɛʁ] sans le [ʁ] donne boulang[e].


 Cet exemple est pour le moins étrange !! On ne parle pas d'un mot se terminant en "er" et perdant son "r", mais d'un mot comme 'trajet' qui se termine par "et" dont le "t" n'est pas prononcé. On dit bien "trajè" et non "trajé".
(Edit : 'Filet' n'était pas un bon exemple, car si on dit bien un "filè" de pèche, on dit aussi un "filé" de poisson)


jekoh said:


> Oui, c'est que je dis, si le but était d'éviter une homophonie comme Shadiac a l'air de le croire (#22), alors il faudrait plutôt que le "t" de _net_ soit muet comme dans tous ces exemples.


OK.


----------



## Shadiac

C'est vrai qu'au Québec la différence phonétique entre "rat" et "ras" (ou encore "raz" dans "raz le bol") est prononcée, justement le phonème change. Mais alors "net" sans "t" pourrait aussi dévenir "nais", n'est-ce pas?


----------



## jekoh

Locape said:


> On dit bien "trajè" et non "trajé".


Non, comme des millions de gens, je dis _trajé, sujé_, _coqué_, _douillé_, etc.
La fermeture du /E/ est déterminée notamment par l'ouverture de la syllabe, comme le montre l'exemple de la _boulangère_. C'est une contrainte qui est en concurrence avec d'autres et qui est plus ou moins forte selon les variétés de français mais qui est présente dans toutes les variétés.



			
				Shadiac said:
			
		

> Mais alors "net" sans "t" pourrait aussi dévenir "nais", n'est-ce pas?


Oui, et avec le "t", c'est homophone de _nette_. Et alors ?


----------



## Shadiac

C'est rare de confondre un ajdectif masculin avec son équivalent féminin. Mais de nos jours c'est complètement désuet de toute manière, car d'"être sur le _net_" voudrait dire qqch de différent.


----------



## Locape

Qu'est-ce qui est complètement désuet de nos jours ? L'adjectif 'net' ? C'est assez difficile de suivre tes raisonnements !


----------



## Shadiac

L'homophonie du mot "net" versus "nette".


----------

